# Lens plate for Tamron 150-600



## slclick (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone using the Kirk LP-1 plate for the Tamron 150-600? Or some other lens plate? love to hear your comments. Thanks


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 1, 2014)

I am using the RRS L84 which I took off my 70-200. http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3214/.f?sc=26&category=3578. It works well for me.


----------



## HankMD (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm just using the one that came with my monopod.

I have asked Wimberley, though:
"We recommend the Wimberley P-30 lens plate for use with that lens."

FYI.


----------

